
Texting, social networking, media use linked to poor academic performance - scholia
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/04/130411131755.htm#.UWfbpUxtXsk.twitter
======
ColinWright
Quoting:

    
    
        According to a new study, freshmen women spend
        nearly half their day -- 12 hours -- engaged in
        some form of media use, particularly texting,
        music, the Internet and social networking.
    

How do you spend nearly 12 hours a day on media use?

